# Election Watch/Results Thread including poll closing times



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Thought a thread to follow the results would be good. I likely won't make it more than 2-3 hours, but by then we might know.

Good news is it looks like Trump is leading in *New Hampshire*, Indiana and Kentucky.

----------------------------

Poll closing times here, swing states in bold:

7:00 PM Poll Closing Time

Georgia (16 Electoral Votes)
Indiana (11 Electoral Votes)
Kentucky (8 Electoral Votes)
South Carolina (9 Electoral Votes)
Vermont (3 Electoral Votes)
*Virginia (13 Electoral Votes)*

7:30 Poll Closing Time

*North Carolina (15 Electoral Votes)
Ohio (18 Electoral Votes)*
West Virginia (5 Electoral Votes)

8:00 Poll Closing Time

Alabama (9 Electoral Votes)
Connecticut (7 Electoral Votes)
Delaware (3 Electoral Votes)
DC (3 Electoral Votes)
* Florida (29 Electoral Votes)*
Illinois (20 Electoral Votes)
Maine (4 Electoral Votes)
Maryland (10 Electoral Votes)
Massachusetts (11 Electoral Votes)
Mississippi (6 Electoral Votes)
Missouri (10 Electoral Votes)
*New Hampshire (4 Electoral Votes)*
New Jersey (14 Electoral Votes)
Oklahoma (7 Electoral Votes)
*Pennsylvania (20 Electoral Votes)*
Rhode Island (4 Electoral Votes)
Tennessee (11 Electoral Votes)

8:30 PM Poll Closing Time

Arkansas (6 Electoral Votes)

9:00 PM Poll Closing Time

Arizona (11 Electoral Votes)
*Colorado (9 Electoral Votes)*
Kansas (6 Electoral Votes)
Louisiana (8 Electoral Votes)
*Michigan (16 Electoral Votes)*
Minnesota (10 Electoral Votes)
Nebraska (5 Electoral Votes)
New Mexico (5 Electoral Votes)
* New York (29 Electoral Votes)*
North Dakota (3 Electoral Votes)
South Dakota (3 Electoral Votes)
Texas (38 Electoral Votes)
* Wisconsin (10 Electoral Votes)*
Wyoming (3 Electoral Votes)

10:00 PM Poll Closing Time

Iowa (6 Electoral Votes)
Montana (3 Electoral Votes)
*Nevada (6 Electoral Votes)*
Utah (6 Electoral Votes)

11:00 PM Poll Closing Time

California (55 Electoral Votes)
Hawaii (4 Electoral Votes)
Idaho (4 Electoral Votes)
Oregon (7 Electoral Votes)
Washington (12 Electoral Votes)

1:00 AM Poll Closing Time

Alaska (3 Election Votes)


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Trumps killing it in NH: ahead 32 to 25 votes :vs_smirk:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Vermont called for Clinton at 4:01 PM my time in Pacific - 3 electoral votes
Kentucky just called for Trump - 8 electoral votes
Indiana just called for Trump - 11 votes

19-3


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is what we've been waiting for. May the best *man* win.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Is it too late to give California to Mexico?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> Is it too late to give California to Mexico?


HEY! Yes it is.

Besides blame Texas they beat Santa Ana.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Probably too optimistic -- but first few counties in Florida are coming in strong -- 60%+ for Trump, 30% Clinton. They are in the northern half so it could be the ******* vote.

Georgia is still too close to call. It better be red, this state is always red.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Look what's happening in FL.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

indie said:


> Look what's happening in FL.


Its not that good.

Hillary Clinton
Tim Kaine
27.1%
31,643
Donald Trump
Mike Pence
53.7%
62,608
Jill Stein
0.4%
461
Gary Johnson
18.7%
21,772

GARY F'ing Johnson gets 18% in what was suppose to be a county dominated by TRUMP. That's enough to matter - handing it to hilda.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

stowlin said:


> HEY! Yes it is.
> 
> Besides blame Texas they beat Santa Ana.


I'm all for the state of Jefferson, which I define as everyone who lives in California with common sense.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Cautiously optimistic, last time Romney took an early lead and lost, another 2 hrs may tell us which way it will go.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

FL already 50-45 for Hilda


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Darnit. The night is still young!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

If anyone wants a live stream this guy is pretty good. He is also endorsed by Red Ice Radio.

An occultists Trump supporter that has some pretty sharp political commentary, and is looking up all of this stuff faster than I can.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

NC and NH extending voting till 8:30.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Great post @Sonya , good job .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Drudge latest...



> GA CLINTON 28 TRUMP 71
> FL CLINTON 47 TRUMP 50
> NC CLINTON 35 TRUMP 65
> NH CLINTON 45 TRUMP 51
> ...


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

According the the Msn.com live election results page it's showing Trump leading in FL 49% to 47% as of 7:46 Eastern time.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Trump is looking good in Virginia, if he takes VA he is doing very well!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

warrior4 said:


> According the the Msn.com live election results page it's showing Trump leading in FL 49% to 47% as of 7:46 Eastern time.


Florida will flip flop and drive us nuts for a while. They always do.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

And now the same map is showing the same numbers but flipped for FL. It's the second time I've seen this map flip who's leading in FL so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

50-47 Clinton in Florida with 70% in.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> 50-47 Clinton in Florida with 70% in.


This is the killer; dang it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

55/40 Trump getting killed in NH now. 5% in. Dang it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

How does the northern panhandle of florida vote? That's not in yet; the rest of the state shows every county reporting and trump down 2.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

The map I'm using is now calling MA, ML, NJ, and DL for Clinton and OK for Trump even though they're also saying 0% reporting at the same time. Probably just using pre-election polling numbers.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Latest....



> GA CLINTON 29 TRUMP 69
> FL CLINTON 49 TRUMP 48
> NC CLINTON 44 TRUMP 54
> NH CLINTON 55 TRUMP 40
> ...


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

stowlin said:


> How does the northern panhandle of florida vote? That's not in yet; the rest of the state shows every county reporting and trump down 2.


I would expect that to be ******* and more rural, so pro Trump.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Latest....


Except the main stream media web sites show NH the exact opposite?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back to a tie in Fl at about 48.5% each


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

LOL...Austin turned Texas blue....for the moment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> View attachment 28834


I want a sticker like the " gun owners for Trump " where did you get it ?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

2016 Florida Races | Politics | Fox News

1600 vote difference with 87% counted in FL


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Sonya said:


> LOL...Austin turned Texas blue....for the moment.


I saw that too and laughed. It didn't take long for Texas to turn back red though, not called yet but leading.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Tighter than hell in FL.

http://www.nytimes.com/elections/forecast/president/florida


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Edit -- unreliable source.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Florida will go into a recount.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump is up by 4,000 votes in FL. And 1.1% lead for Trump.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Alabama called for Trump. Current Electoral votes by my map is Clinton 44-Trump 60


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I want a sticker like the " gun owners for Trump " where did you get it ?


Local gun shop.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

According to my map Trump is over 100,000 votes ahead in FL. Still to tight to call but it's a good sign.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Interesting if this is true: Trump Wins Florida In Unprecedented Landslide ? The Resistance: The Last Line of Defense


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Dems have registered 650,000 new Hispanics in FL since 2008 to 50,000 for the GOP. Majority of Cubans for Trump and a majority remaining Hispanics for Clinton.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Local gun shop.


got to go get one .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump up on Viriginia. Virginia and PA still too close to call.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

It is kind of interesting to see the differences in news sites and what they project. A NYtimes site I just looked at said they think Ohio will go for Trump but another says Clinton is still leading there. Hurry up and wait basically.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Trump up on Viriginia. Virginia and PA still too close to call.


What site are you getting your information from? Just curious is all.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

@*Denton *were gonna have to have a little chat, a DPMS sticker but the required Ruger sticker missing? I know you got one with that SR769 purchase.



Denton said:


> View attachment 28834


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Dems have registered 650,000 new Hispanics in FL since 2008 to 50,000 for the GOP. Majority of Cubans for Trump and a majority remaining Hispanics for Clinton.


Now we know what the 650K emails were on Weiners computer. Welcome notes.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

My map is now saying Trump is also leading in OH after Clinton held a lead there for a good long while. Trump is also expanding his leading FL as well.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Now also looks like my map is calling all of Tornado Alley for Trump. But it also called NY and IL for Clinton. Latest Electoral vote count 97 for Clinton and 123 for Trump.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> @*Denton *were gonna have to have a little chat, a DPMS sticker but the required Ruger sticker missing? I know you got one with that SR769 purchase.


No, I didn't. I own three Rugers and not one stinking sticker.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Extremely close leads for Trump in NC, FL and OH...PA has some wierd reporting and CO has been flopping big time on Google Analytics

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gun Owners For Trump - Bumper Sticker

For those that like Denton"s sticker.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> No, I didn't. I own three Rugers and not one stinking sticker.


Shall I send ya one?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Just saw on MSN that Trump is now leading in MI after Clinton leading for quite a while. Lots of red is showing up on my map.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Shall I send ya one?


Well, heck yes! Stand by for a PM.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Looking better for Trump as time passes.



> CO CLINTON 58 TRUMP 36
> FL CLINTON 48 TRUMP 49
> MI CLINTON 47 TRUMP 48
> NC CLINTON 46 TRUMP 50
> ...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Insanely close


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Its closer then I thought - in a good way.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump back tied in NH with about 20% in.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The GOP is looking good to keep the Senate and the House is pretty much a lock for the GOP as well.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump about a 7 point lead in OH with 50% in.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Virginia isn't suppose to be that close, but they elected the clintonian chief of staff and the last minute votes are what got him in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Is anyone surprised D.C. went with the Beast by what - 96%?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

95% chance that Trump wins FL.

http://www.nytimes.com/elections/forecast/president/florida


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

93% chance Trump wins OH.

http://www.nytimes.com/elections/forecast/president/ohio


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> 95% chance that Trump wins FL.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/elections/forecast/president/florida


He's up what - 130,000 votes with 5% to count? 5% of 7 million is 350/400k votes. They'd have to break 3 to 1 for the beast for her to come back from that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump up 3 in MI and 1 in Virginia.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PA would go Trump if those people had any sense!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

It always confused me how PA was a blue state...

Proud to be from Ohio for a change tonight

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump has climbed to within 5 in CO.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

97% in in FL and Trump up 1.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You know, I see the rust belt states whose been hurt the worst by the policy of the last eight years, and with the promise of at least four more years of the same still March to the polls and vote blue, how do you feel sorry for people like that?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> You know, I see the rust belt states whose been hurt the worst by the policy of the last eight years, and with the promise of at least four more years of the same still March to the polls and vote blue, how do you feel sorry for people like that?


I live in MN and do not feel sorry for idiots in my state that support Dems.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Deebo! What the heck happened to New Mexico???

Let me know if you need a room in a red state.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Clinton under performing with millenials.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

More and more red keep popping up on my map with little blue to counter it. I don't now nor have I ever like Trump, but the party that I more closely align with seems to be on a good track.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Y'all going to drive your selves crazy watching that stuff all night. Think I'll occupy myself with a good book.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump up 6 in Wisconsin with 50% in.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Fox News calling Virginia for Clinton.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Fox News calling Virginia for Clinton.


This is the same way the gov. of virginia won - they start out early "R" and slide all night long into oblivion; had he won VA I would think he might break some others; but as it is winning FL is not going to be enough.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Don't get your hopes up yet the left coast has 74 electoral votes combined this means Trump need Flordia and the rest of the west


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Winning FL, Ohio and NH will not be enough - he will have to take Colorado, NV and AZ if he can't have VA. He must hold onto NC too.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I sure wish eastern WA and western WA could divide. Seattle has far too much sway over the rest of us.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

OMG the path to 269 is on course - wow

If Trump holds NH, NC, FL, Ohio, Iowa and then wins NV, AZ but loses Colorado and NM they could end up at 269 each.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

FL, OH and NC officially called for Trump.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump still favored in MI, WI, IA and PA.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

There goes OH!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NY Times projecting that Trump has a 91% chance of winning.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump up 2 in WI with a 79% chance of winning the state with about 50% of votes in.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

According to the NY Times, Trump won FL by 1.3%.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Still awake here, your election is crazy close, can't look away


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Me either. 



TG said:


> Still awake here, your election is crazy close, can't look away


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

This is getting a bit out of hand

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump wins Utah.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NY Times projecting a Trump win and 295-298 electoral votes.

http://www.nytimes.com/elections/forecast/president


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

And NC!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

94% chance Trump wins WI with 65% of vote in.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

WA is red, I'll celebrate that even though it's fleeting.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

indie said:


> WA is red, I'll celebrate that even though it's fleeting.


Yeah sorry, seattle hasn't reported yet. I know that feeling being in SF.

If trump wins Iowa, NH, NV, and AZ - its a tie.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> 94% chance Trump wins WI with 65% of vote in.


That would make him president, but I don't know that holds true. Has one of the liberal cities not reported in yet?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump wins WI!!!!!!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump wins IA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump is a little ahead in MN!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

And GA!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> 94% chance Trump wins WI with 65% of vote in.


Your welcome!!!!'


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Your welcome!!!!'


I believe that I have commented to you that your state could go Trump. Trump is slightly ahead in MN as well.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I believe that I have commented to you that your state could go Trump. Trump is slightly ahead in MN as well.


It's good to see history in the making, praise the Lord


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> It's good to see history in the making, praise the Lord


I totally agree. It gives me great optimism that we can get our nation back on track.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Trump wins WI!!!!!!!


 Icing on the cake, feingold lost as well.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Still holding my breath.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

And in other news, gun removal is passing in WA. :'(


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

indie said:


> And in other news, gun removal is passing in WA. :'(


Trump wins and adds a Justice or Three on the SCOTUS and Unconstitutional crap like this goes away, Have faith.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Won't be official till the ole witch sings and concedes.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh you know they'll be crying foul tomorrow.



Chipper said:


> Won't be official till the ole witch sings and concedes.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

indie said:


> Oh you know they'll be crying foul tomorrow.


That will depend on the ending electoral count. If Trump wins comfortably, then the whining will be short lived and based on nothing.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Still holding my breath.


I think he will take Michigan which will give him the win


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> I think he will take Michigan which will give him the win


Yep. He is currently at a 77% chance of winning MI with 65% of the vote in.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Trump just moved ahead in PA!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dow futures -803!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Trump just moved ahead in PA!!!


Damn near got a woody when it looked like he was taking Virginia.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh man, I hope Pennsylvania finally shows some common sense here. I have been embarrassed for my neighbors for too long.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Trump just moved ahead in PA!!!


Yep, 73% chance of winning with 90% of votes in. Also still up in MI with a 65% of winning with 74% of votes in.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Dow futures -803!


Get ready for the economy to start going south once Barry leaves office.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Twitter is going bananas...so many stupid millenials

Stock market is taking a huge dump, lots of panic.

He is winning by a butt hair in PA...3K votes or so

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Trump is 16 votes from victory. New Hampshire just flipped by a narrow margin back to the beast


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I just checked Pennsylvania election law. If the vote margin is less than or equal to 0.5%, a recount is mandatory. Please, God, no.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump has an 85% chance of winning PA with 93% of the vote in.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I just checked Pennsylvania election law. If the vote margin is less than or equal to 0.5%, a recount is mandatory. Please, God, no.


He is up 1%.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> He is up 1%.


Fox Business is reporting a 1/2 point separation. Let's hope that one of the other states reports, and it becomes moot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Watching the returns the best political name of the night is the winning Senator from Idaho: Crapo


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

It's not over until the wicked witch is in jail


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Fox Business is reporting a 1/2 point separation. Let's hope that one of the other states reports, and it becomes moot.


08% on Fox News.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump wins PA! According to the NY Times and Drudge.

http://www.nytimes.com/elections/forecast/president/pennsylvania


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Trump wins PA! According to the NY Times and Drudge.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/elections/forecast/president/pennsylvania


That's it then! It's over.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

That would do it! Michigan is at 2 pts. He could get 280 ish.

Now Comey? Think you want to go for a third flip flop?



RedLion said:


> Trump wins PA! According to the NY Times and Drudge.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/elections/forecast/president/pennsylvania


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

CNN talking concession speeches ha ha.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll call PA for trump. Only 3 counties with under 90% reported and all three are REPUBLICAN! It's done!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

My map is saying 244 for Trump and 215 for Clinton and hasn't updated that score in a good long while. I wouldn't be surprised if it takes a few days for some news source to actually say something one way or the other or for Clinton to give a concession speech.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is true. I'm seeing FOX noting 254 as they call WI for trump. He just needs Michigan or PA. He is ahead in both and for 90 minutes his lead has grown in both states.



warrior4 said:


> My map is saying 244 for Trump and 215 for Clinton and hasn't updated that score in a good long while. I wouldn't be surprised if it takes a few days for some news source to actually say something one way or the other or for Clinton to give a concession speech.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's looking like...


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

My map just called PA for Trump. Up to 264.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

warrior4 said:


> My map just called PA for Trump. Up to 264.


Your map have WI !!!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

This is just so amazing!

Bar none, this is the best election of our lifetimes. Incredible!

The dems are really suffering right now and it isn't something to gloat over, it could easily have been us. Question is will things get ugly? Right now it doesn't feel like it but folks need a day or two for this to sink in.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah fortunately CA legalized pot so the progressives will get high instead of riot. At least here



Sonya said:


> This is just so amazing!
> 
> Bar none, this is the best election of our lifetimes. Incredible!
> 
> The dems are really suffering right now and it isn't something to gloat over, it could easily have been us. Question is will things get ugly? Right now it doesn't feel like it but folks need a day or two for this to sink in.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

stowlin said:


> Your map have WI !!!


My map is saying Trump is leading in WI but hasn't called it for him yet.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

warrior4 said:


> My map is saying Trump is leading in WI but hasn't called it for him yet.


Several agencies have called WI already.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I can't believe she sends Podestikki to the stage


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

He will get 301 to 315 electoral votes.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What will he say? Contest the election? Claim voter fraud? Announce Hillary has has a stroke?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Clintonistas cant even succeed and show an ounce of class.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow. They have no class at all.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Trump is up approximately 76k votes in my state with 99% of the votes counted... Go PA!!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When the supporters at Trump HQ heard that Hillary wouldn't conceed tonight, they started chanting, "Lock her up..."! LOL.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

And yet they won't call it



6811 said:


> Trump is up approximately 76k votes in my state with 99% of the votes counted... Go PA!!!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Podesta just sent home the libtards. They are going to figure out how the heck the beast lost in the election they rigged.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks like Trump will speak.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> When the supporters at Trump HQ heard that Hillary wouldn't conceed tonight, they started chanting, "Lock her up..."! LOL.


She will concede. Her team sent a tweet out a while ago basically saying "Whatever happens thank you for your support."

It doesn't even look close. He is ahead by 1.5% even in Florida.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Trump is up 59K in Michigan with 94% reporting. Michigan is 16 electoral votes which will give him 271 without wining PA.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Recent vote counts in MI and WI have gone to clinton, not PA. Trend in MN was to trump


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Recent vote counts in MI and WI have gone to clinton, not PA. Trend in MN was to trump


NY Times shows WI at 99% with Trump 2.5% ahead.

http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results/president


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow, NH is darn close. 94% reporting and about 1/10th of a percent difference.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Trump wins PA. Fox Business calls it for Trump.

God bless the United States.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Fox news and my map are now saying Trump won.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow, they said OH and IA were likely Clinton states and Trump has won them with 9 full points.

The polls were way way off, by 12-14 points. Have polls ever been that far off before? Could it have been people that didn't want to say they were supporting Trump?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The Beast conceeded to Trump by telephone.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Trump is giving his acceptance speech, live here:


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Awwww..Baron is on stage with him. He looks good! He looked so shy during the RNC but he seems better now.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A very good day. It's 3:30 here, goodnight all.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

The lesser of two evils has won. He better stick to his sales pitch.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The media and Dems almost lost their minds when Trump said he would react to the results when he sees them (of course they lied and said he said he wouldn't respect them). Yet she goes silent instead of doing what is traditionally done and make a speech conceding the race.

You know she wouldn't come out and speak because she is livid. "WHY AREN'T I 30 POINTS AHEAD!!!!".


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Winner , winner chicken dinner .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope the lame stream media likes crow, start eating....


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Sheesh that was a tight race. Google shows only around 100,000 votes difference overall between them. That is one heck of a division.

I suppose Congrats are in order for Mr President Trump!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Two things: First, I'd really hate to be working for her right now.

Second, what is up with that popular vote? I don't believe it. It's showing a 100k margin for her.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

The dead vote leaning her way. Gore got the same.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

The popular vote shows her ahead now :vs_worry:

But it's the electoral votes that count, right?

This is the first of your elections I've actually tried to follow. I'm not sure I did so well haha. I have so many questions!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

indie said:


> Two things: First, I'd really hate to be working for her right now.
> 
> Second, what is up with that popular vote? I don't believe it. It's showing a 100k margin for her.


Huma in hiding, probably back in Saudi where the beast can't kill her. Carlos danger is in grave danger, I'm sure he will be suicided one of these days. After all, some of her email was discovered in his laptop along with his child porn collection.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

acidMia said:


> The popular vote shows her ahead now :vs_worry:
> 
> But it's the electoral votes that count, right?
> 
> This is the first of your elections I've actually tried to follow. I'm not sure I did so well haha. I have so many questions!


Yes. The votes get counted in blocks by the state.

Clinton only lost Florida by about 1%, but that cost her a LOT of delegates since all delegates went to Trump. She won the big state of California buy a huge precentage, so way more votes, but that big win didn't give her any extra delegates based on her combined higher vote count between the two.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Denton said:


> @Deebo! What the heck happened to New Mexico???
> 
> Let me know if you need a room in a red state.


 @Denton I know, all I can say is my county, top left corner, kicked her ass..
As far as the liberal idiots and crybaby MF's from Sante Fe and Alb, I cant answer?
Nobody really likes alb or santé fe anyway..
And, yes, if its during deer season, thanksgiving or Christmas week, id be glad to bunk at your place..
I cant help the fools, I can only help those that are willing to at least listen..
In a "hometown" note, even her state of Arkansas booted her...Im so proud of my birthstate.


----------

